# Sportback Top



## joefilme (May 17, 2004)

Hey anyone!! I have a SportBack Top from a 87 Pulsar NX. It's in good shape with no dings or dents. If anyone is interested in buying it, send me a note and make me an offer! Thanx


----------



## FelonySpeeder (Oct 23, 2004)

How much?
what color?
where are you located?
come with the struts?
shipping?

Thanks


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Please use the classifieds. BTW, this thread is 6 months old, don't get your hopes up that the dude will even check this site anymore.


----------

